# In Search of New Puppy



## NewGSD (Jun 21, 2021)

Hi - I'm new to the breed and we're looking to get a new puppy for our family. There is a litter that I'm looking at that the breeder has informed me is German and Czech Working Line. My family is moving to a 100 acre property and we have 2 boys that are 10 and 12. I'm looking for a dog that can provide security but is primarily a family pet. I don't want to have to worry about the dog becoming aggressive with the boys' friends or my elderly in-laws. I've been provided the pedigree for both the sire and dam. The breeder has assured me that they will be good with kids since they have 4 kids under 9. Thoughts?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Without even looking at the dogs, the names in the pedigrees look like American Showlines. Can you pull out some names of working line kennels from those listed? I don’t see any I recognize.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Sorry - these pedigrees are a mess of all sorts of things.....lots of "pet" aka more than like Backyard Breeding .....saw one Euro show linedog....a couple of czech names .....but predominantly BYB pet stuff....no rhyme or reason to any of it....someone bought a couple AKC dogs and has a second income from selling pet puppies.

Even worse - the father - who does have a czech line in him - is a product of a paternal brother and sister breeding.....

RUN - don't walk away. Of course!!!! JMHO!!!

Lee


----------



## NewGSD (Jun 21, 2021)

wolfstraum said:


> Sorry - these pedigrees are a mess of all sorts of things.....lots of "pet" aka more than like Backyard Breeding .....saw one Euro show linedog....a couple of czech names .....but predominantly BYB pet stuff....no rhyme or reason to any of it....someone bought a couple AKC dogs and has a second income from selling pet puppies.
> 
> Even worse - the father - who does have a czech line in him - is a product of a paternal brother and sister breeding.....
> 
> ...


Thanks! I noticed the same thing.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Lisa Clark who is on this board but rarely posts has a super litter on the ground 2 weeks old I believe. Lisa knows her lines inside and out and excellent at pedigrees.


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

Wanda Brown also has a litter on the ground in Kentucky. Kleinen Hain German Shepherds.


----------

